# oip?



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

going tomorow and have only been to destin once. i need directions. can anyone help.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Just stay on highway 98 and head east. After a while, you will go over a bridge and hit okaloosa island. The pier is next to the gulfarium on the south side of 98.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

FYI , if you use a pier cart your rods wont clear the door frame going out to the pier, will have to take them out , makes people mad that are behind you if you take as many rods as i do..:doh


----------

